# Has ANYONE been through this? Is it depression, laziness, or what?



## rsting89 (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure where to ask I need help...I don't know if this depression,  low-esteem, social anxiety, all of the above, none of the above...I just  dont know 

First of all I'm 21yo guy and almost always have zero energy and always  feel down, unhappy, lonely, just like some huge loser at times and don't  feel like doing anything. I don't know if it's because I'm extremely  self-conscious or what but I hate going out or doing anything with  friends.

What I don't get is I don't think it's social anxiety because I have no  problem interacting with people, or if I'm making a speech or whatever  BUT if I were to go into a bar alone or some public event alone the  anxiety increases immensely and I think it's because of my low  self-esteem 

Another that that is really really really bothering my is I am always  imaging myself in the future, always saying "when I get to this point in  life I will be doing this and that" but I'm so lazy, so unmotivated, so  uninterested.

I mean, why do I just not feel like doing anything? I KNOW I want to but why am I so unmotivated????


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2010)

> I don't know if this depression,  low-esteem, social anxiety, all of the  above, none of the above...


That's why they have mental health professionals  Your family/general physician can refer you to a psychologist and/or psychiatrist.  You would also need to see your family physician to rule out anything physical.

If you are in college, your university may have a no-cost mental health   counseling center.


----------



## Yuray (Dec 11, 2010)

There are varying degrees of depression, and you have described some of the symptoms of depression.
Depression: Facts, Disease Prevention and Treatment Strategies
Types of Depression - Learn About Different Kinds of Depression

As Daniel suggested, talk to someone qualified to identify what you are feeling.

As for motivation
http://learningfundamentals.com.au/blog/motivating-the-unmotivated/

............and welcome to Psychlinks


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2010)

Regarding depression and anxiety in general:



> In any given year, about 11 percent of the population of the United States will have a depressive disorder, and 19 percent of us will suffer from depression at some point in our lives...
> 
> 75% of people with depression suffer from another psychological problem; 59% also have anxiety disorders
> 
> Amazon.com: Beat the Blues Before They Beat You: How to Overcome Depression (9781401921682): Robert L. Leahy: Books





> Surveys have long shown that 60 to 70 percent of people with major  depression also have an anxiety disorder, while half of anxiety-disorder  sufferers also have symptoms of clinical depression.
> 
> http://forum.psychlinks.ca/psycholo...-anxiety-and-depression-one-and-the-same.html





> In any given year, about 18 percent of Americans will suffer from an anxiety disorder.
> 
> Anxiety Free: Unravel Your Fears ... - Google Books


----------



## tasha (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi rsting89... welcome to the forum  

The fact that you reached out here is a great start.  Daniel & Yuray are right about talking to your doctor as the first step.  Tell your doctor just what you said here and make sure he/she knows how concerned you are about it.... in other words, don't let them blow it off!   Your feelings and concerns are legitimate and it's important that you find out what's going on.  Speak openly with your doctor and don't despair.  Keep us posted rsting89 :2thumbs:


----------



## charlene (Dec 15, 2010)

tasha said:


> Hi rsting89... welcome to the forum
> 
> The fact that you reached out here is a great start.  Daniel & Yuray are right about talking to your doctor as the first step.  Tell your doctor just what you said here and make sure he/she knows how concerned you are about it.... in other words, don't let them blow it off!   Your feelings and concerns are legitimate and it's important that you find out what's going on.  Speak openly with your doctor and don't despair.  Keep us posted rsting89 :2thumbs:



1+


----------

